# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  RODA otvorena za nove clanove - arhiva

## VedranaV

RODA otvorena za nove clanove 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ivarovamama - 21.10.2003 at 10:05 AM 
Čast nam je pozvati Vas da se pridružite udruzi RODA i postanete podupirajućim članom udruge. Ukoliko se slažete s vizijom udruge, sve što morate učiniti je popuniti pristupnicu i poslati je e-mailom ili poštom na adresu udruge. Ukoliko želite, možete odmah aktivnije sudjelovati u radu i postati ubrzo redovnim članom, sa svim pravima i obvezama koje uz to idu. Veselimo se svakom novom članu i svakom Vašem doprinosu u nastojanjima za ostvarivanje Rodine vizije.

Godišnja članarina iznosi 50 kn i plaća se za tekuću godinu. Više o članstvu, pravima i obvezama pročitajte u statutu - izmjene statuta 2003, te se upoznajte sa vizijom udruge.

Dodatne informacije možete zatražiti na ovom topiku ili se putem u2u-a obratite VedraniV ili ivarovojmami

Vizija
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...st2ID=&Show=13

Izmjene statuta 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=619

Pristupnica  http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...st2ID=&Show=10

 :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## sunshine

Neznam radi cega, ali vec duze vrijeme pokusavam popuniti pristupnicu, i svaki put kad je pokusam otvoriti pojavi mi se obavijest da je virus u diru.
Postoji li jos nekakav nacin?

----------


## ivarica

mozda ti je podesena neka turbo sigurna opcija u tvom browseru. 
onda vjerojatno neces uspjeti ni desnim klikom - save target as, pristupnica je .doc extenzije.
ako nista ne upali, saljem ti je mailom ili postom, javi mi se na PM

----------


## BusyBee

U xp Officeu ides u Tools-Options u karticu Security. Pri dnu imas dugme Macro Security i odaberes Medium - Word te upozorava da mozda skines i virus sa dokumentom (on te stalno upozorava kad skidas dokumente, ali ne mora znaciti da ima icega unutra) i sama odlucujes hoces li ipak otvoriti dokument.

Idem upaliti drugu masinu da vidim kako je u Office 2000.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

U O2000 ides u Tools-Macro i odaberes Security. Izbor je isti kao opisan za Oxp

----------


## sunshine

Zahvaljujem, probat cu.

----------

